# What are you listening to?



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 24, 2020)

We have "what are you reading" and "what are you watching" so! What kind of music is everyone listening to?

I've been recently introduced to an ecosystem of electronic music - there's a lot of it I like but this is the album I've been listening to the last few days to help me focus:
Ben Böhmer - Breathing


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 24, 2020)

Mostly C418, the guy who did the minecraft soundtrack, but does a number of other things too.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm listening to some random asmr xD I feel it might relax me leg cramps.

I have to take less of one of my meds now O.o; it has bad interactions with the d suppliments i've started taking....(the interaction is causing muscle aches x.x)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 25, 2020)

The Slavic Lobby theme from SMITE. They just added Baba Yaga to the game, and this plays on the main screen again now. We haven't heardthis theme since they added Chernobog a couple years ago.


----------



## haneko (Apr 28, 2020)

I mostly listen to Japanese music. Though I'm looking for English-speaking bands, none of them seem to do the type of rock I enjoy...

Yorushika - an indie two-person band that went mainstream. Has a bright, clear rock sound and emotional lyrics. Only recently got into their music.

BAND MAID - an all-girls heavy rock band. Their music  s l a p s  . Seriously, don't be fooled by the maid outfits; they're not an idol group, their focus is _not _looking pretty and dancing, and they play all of their own instruments.

I think I posted a list of Pokemon remix channels in another thread on here, but I can't be bothered to dig it up now.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 28, 2020)

myuma said:


> BAND MAID - an all-girls heavy rock band. Their music s l a p s . Seriously, don't be fooled by the maid outfits; they're not an idol group, their focus is _not _looking pretty and dancing, and they play all of their own instruments.


omg i think about band maid all of the time lol. i don't know them well though

a Little Known Fact - and by 'little known' i mean 'known by everyone who talks to me with any frequency' - about me is that my secret passion is curating music. in other words, hit me up for playlists. please. i'm so bored ... haha :( and i promise i know more music than the vaguely mainstream-alt stuff i'm about to list,

i've been listening to my bloody valentine (well, really just the album _loveless_) like, nearly constantly? it's like, 90s lo-fi shoegaze, so i feel like it flickers between ambient and "incredibly depressing" depending on how much attention you're paying
i keep coming back to the strokes' new album even though idrk how i feel about it
boygenius' self-titled (and only ep) is like. quite good. it's indie folk (it's also a supergroup of three artists i already knew/liked, so ymmv ig) so it's maybe boring for those who aren't into it already? idk. i really hated indie folk until i forced myself to listen to it so i'm projecting a bit. it's pretty lyrically heavy but it sounds beautiful because every song is in three-part harmony lol so
a lot of joy division/new order stuff
and occasionally my chemical romance in honor of the $1k i spent on pit tickets for them </3 excited for the october inglewood date to get coronacanceled xox


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 28, 2020)

@mewtini Is this to say that if i provided you with ten songs i love love love love love than you could make me a playlist full of this songs and MORE SONGS i didn't even know i loved?


----------



## mewtini (Apr 28, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> @mewtini Is this to say that if i provided you with ten songs i love love love love love than you could make me a playlist full of this songs and MORE SONGS i didn't even know i loved?


i would try my best to, yeah!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 28, 2020)

Then i will pm you with my ten favorite songs and you can try your best (i have a weird taste in music)


----------



## Zoroark (Apr 30, 2020)

Clockwork by Philipp Klein.

Time Will Catch Me First by Peter Crowley.

The Clock is Always Ticking by Bobby Tahouri.

Gears and Cogs by Derek Fiechter and Brandon Fiechter.

The Gentleman.  By Brandon Fiechter.

Dauntless by Philipp Klein.

I believe that you may get an inkling of my mindset during this epidemic.


----------



## kyeugh (May 6, 2020)

mewtini said:


> i keep coming back to the strokes' new album even though idrk how i feel about it


 you keep coming back to it! it’s good!!!!

i recently discovered the acoustic version of shadows collide with people. i love the actual album, so it’s weirdly inspiring to hear it stripped down just to his imperfect voice and the guitar. it really reduces the songs to their bones. i think it’s an interesting look at the stage between idea and fully polished song. i’ve been listening to this a lot and am pretty pumped about it tbh. plus i thought i’d already heard his whole discography.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 6, 2020)

Pokemon x y and z english cover

Its really cool :)


----------



## haneko (May 8, 2020)

I went through my giant list of bookmarked YouTube videos to put this together. Includes a lot of different genres, from acoustic/piano arrangements to speedcore.

ダンガンノーツ (Dangan-notsu/Bullet Notes) Extend version - cosMo＠暴走P (cosmo@Bousou-P)
渡る者の途絶えた橋 (The Bridge People No Longer Cross) - Golden City Factory, ZUN
End Time - Cres
C18H27NO3 (Capsaicin) - Team Grimoire
Mt. Coronet (Remastered) - Zame, Pokemon Diamond & Pearl
Hong Kong Tea Soda (replay2014) - t+pazolite 
L'aventale - sakuzyo
How to Spend Winter (Akutagawa Ryuunosuke's Kappa ~ Candid Friend) - Carrotwine, ZUN
Voyage 1969 - Diverse System, ZUN
Ghostly Band (幽霊楽団) - Diverse System, ZUN

I don't play the Touhou games often, but I love all the fanwork that goes on around it.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

I can't stop listening to mt coronet!


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

Yoooo another Touhou fan!! :D I haven't kept up with the arrangement scene in a long time, so I just have old favourites I tend to stick to. The music in the latest main game (Wily Beast and Weakest Creature) is _so good_ though, I love listening to Electric Heritage. I really enjoy the mood and atmosphere that song has.

Recently (unrelated to Touhou) I started jotting down songs I wanted to add to my playlist as I thought of random things, so that I would actually remember to look them up and add them. (ADHD life is rough, pals.) In doing so, I ended up doing some google-fu for songs I've heard 10-20 years ago. And, you know, finally finding things that have been stuck in my brain for that long? It has been _incredible_. I smile every time they pop up on the playlist, now!

One such song is Hixxy's Spaceman remix, which I probably first heard sometime in the late 90s when my sister was blasting it. The little dooty tune after the "chorus" has been in my brain for _so long_.


----------



## Keldeo (May 9, 2020)

I've been trying to explore music more in the past few months! Here are a few albums I've spent some time with:

Sleigh Bells - *Treats*: catchy over-the-top noise pop. Definitely didn't expect to like this as much as I did.
Sufjan Stevens & Lowell Brams - *Aporia*: new age - I missed Sufjan's voice for most of it, so "The Runaround" was a highlight track.
The National - *Trouble Will Find Me*: The National-typical indie rock
Weyes Blood - *Titanic Rising*: spacious chamber pop with great vocals
Polyphia - *Renaissance*: guitar-driven instrumental/prog rock



Bluwiikoon said:


> The music in the latest main game (Wily Beast and Weakest Creature) is _so good_ though


Ooh! I was a little disappointed by the Hidden Star in Four Seasons soundtrack (maybe because of nostalgia for the older games' music, haha) but this sounds like something I should check out. The Boygenius EP Mewtini mentioned also seems interesting.


----------



## M&F (May 9, 2020)

thanks to @rari_teh I am currently completely hooked on this turkish pop song

otherwise, the remaining occupants of this quarantined lair produce enough noise all the time that I seldom feel the need to add music to it, although the other day I finally got around to giving both Fire Emblem Premium Arranges a listen, despite that the vids are clearly something else altogether, gasp

... and no, I will not clarify wrt a certain element of my username-


----------



## Mawile (May 13, 2020)

It's hard for me to find new music since my brain specifically likes music that's already familiar to me (in a broad definition of the term. For some reason it defines "familiar" as meaning somewhere on the range of "songs I've heard like 100 times" to "songs that are made by bands adjacent to other ones I've already listened to")

But anyway, here's some of the albums I've been listening to (+ favorite songs from each, with links) when I work recently, in order of alphabetical artist and without any notation of genre since I don't understand how to determine what genre a song is
- [ U S A ], by Anamanaguchi: B S X, Up To You
- Folie a Deux, by Fall Out Boy: I Don't Care, 20 Dollar Nose Bleed, and West Coast Smoker
- 1981 Extended Play, by IDKHow: all of them, but especially Choke
- Modern Day Cain, by IDKHow
- Spirit Phone, by Lemon Demon: Touch-Tone Telephone, When He Died
- Good Faith, by Madeon: All My Friends, Be Fine, Heavy With Hoping
- Oh No, by OK GO: Invincible, Let It Rain, and The House Wins
- OK Go, by OK GO: What To Do and Hello, My Treacherous Friends
- Another Light, by Red Vox:  Memories Lie, Memento Mori, and Reno
- What Could Go Wrong, by Red Vox: Atom Bomb, Hazy, and In a Dream

(You'll notice that basically everything here has lyrics! I can't focus while listening to music unless it has lyrics, for some weird reason.)


----------



## Cynder (May 15, 2020)

way too much by aviators, especially his dark souls insp stuff


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 15, 2020)

I've mainly been listening to prog metal, as I am wont to do.

Here's the albums I've had on heavy rotation for the past month or so (I'll link to a song or two from each):

Haken - The Mountain: Cockroach King, Falling Back to Earth
Katatonia - City Burials: Lacquer, Neon Epitaph
Pain of Salvation - Remedy Lane: Fandango, Undertow
Opeth - My Arms, Your Hearse: April Ethereal, When
Haken - Virus (upcoming album) - Prosthetic
Steven Wilson - Personal Shopper


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 16, 2020)

Mawile said:


> It's hard for me to find new music since my brain specifically likes music that's already familiar to me (in a broad definition of the term. For some reason it defines "familiar" as meaning somewhere on the range of "songs I've heard like 100 times" to "songs that are made by bands adjacent to other ones I've already listened to")


I can relate to this! I have branched out into some new music genres lately, but I tend to stick to "this one particular artist of this genre" for a long time before I add other artists into the mix ha. 

Anyway, I currently can't get enough of Marcus Warner (epic instrumental/orchestral/sometimes lyrics/movie trailer-esque) - particularly Deep Blue and all of 39 Seconds. It's so expansive and immersive and I feel like I'm flying :O


----------



## Eifie (May 16, 2020)

I am listening to Andrea playing Dark Souls II


----------



## haneko (May 21, 2020)

Marina and the Diamonds - Oh No


----------



## mewtini (May 21, 2020)

myuma said:


> Marina and the Diamonds - Oh No


i LOVE old marina and the diamonds (even though she doesn’t even go by that name anymore ...). the family jewels is a blessed album

coming back to say that i’ve been revisiting a lot of early radiohead. also going heavy on phoebe bridgers again, as if boygenius wasn’t enough..... i’m so excited for her next record :’)))


----------



## Herbe (May 21, 2020)

myuma said:


> Marina and the Diamonds - Oh No


this.

this is giving me war flashbacks.

in 5th grade my old best friend and I did the Just Dance choreography to this for the talent show. i practiced this song day in and day out.

this has awoken something primal in me.


----------



## mewtini (May 21, 2020)

god fucking same. that's how i learned about marina ...


----------



## rari_teh (May 30, 2020)

So, I’ve recently discovered Jack Stauber and now I’m playing _Buttercup_ on repeat


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (May 30, 2020)

Queen - Don't Stop Me Now.


----------



## haneko (Jun 10, 2020)

_Liszt - Transcendental Etude no. 8_ is exactly what I need right now


----------



## mewtini (Jun 20, 2020)

phoebe bridgers' new album (punisher) that literally came out like two days ago, the smashing pumpkins (pretty much siamese dream atm), have a nice life, and finally getting to listen to the strokes beyond their Popular Songs (largely by virtue of kyeugh pushing me to a while back) :>

i'm on a bit of a music discovery journey/am considering getting back into writing by just doing like, journal-style reviews of stuff i listen to. idrk where i'd put that but i love validation so if anyone wants to hype me up/bully me into that please do.

oh yeah, also, i've been using last.fm a lot recently. if anyone else is on there ... let's form a tcod.fm gang tbh please. :D


----------



## Ruby (Jun 22, 2020)

myuma said:


> _Liszt - Transcendental Etude no. 8_ is exactly what I need right now


They're all good, but for me it's all about No. 10.


----------



## Ys_ (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm listening to Jeremy Jordan songs. The guy can definitely sing and his performances are very entertaining :3
It's All Coming Back To Me Now (Celine Dion cover)
Ben's Birthday Medley (Some Disney songs and others like Over The Rainbow)
To name some.

And some Dear Evan Hansen songs. Especially Waving Through A Window


----------



## Trebek (Jul 24, 2020)

spotify’s release radar graciously reminded me recently that Black Crown Initiate’s new album comes out in two weeks, and i’ve been blasting all of the singles for it on repeat for way too long now, especially Holy Silence 
(all i need now is a 10hr loop of just the middle heavy riff and my life will be complete tbh)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Aug 31, 2020)

New music obsessions to post about here :O (and by "new" I mean, I found my way back to them again, not all of it is "new" ha)

Sleeping At Last - Saturn and a ton more of their stuff like Light and basically everything, although I haven't listened to it all yet because I keep playing my favorites on repeat

Poets of the Fall - Alexander Theatre Sessions - especially Dreaming Wide Awake and Lift and also basically all of it.


----------



## MytH-Pikabotツ (Sep 16, 2020)

I have been Listening to a ton of NF, and some other Rap aswell like Lecrae and Andy Mineo. But i also have been listening too skillet lol


----------



## Zoroark (Nov 6, 2020)

How To Destroy The World by A Trevena.

It's an audiobook.  Apparently gelignite is not involved in the process, although there may be some custard.


----------

